# Swollen goopy eye.



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

Nightlinger is having a rough go of it lately. Had a scur removed by a Vet last month and it left a huge hole in his head. Looks great now. Booker knocked him off the goat toy straight to his back. Has a bit of a limp, but should bounce back ok. The main problem is tonight I noticed some puffy and goopy eyes. Take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Cant see much in the pics. If you are worried about an infection, 2-6 drops of penicillin in his eye a few times a day is a good way to clean it up. Do that for about a week to ten days. If its not an infection it should take care of itself in a couple of days.


----------

